# South Louisiana Retriever Club



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Any new yet?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

20 Special to to third Saturday morning.Rained big time last night,but looks pretty good to finish today.Wide open triple,two retired for 1st,double land blind for second.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Derby with run last series this morning.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go Kip Kemp and Edie! (Primrose's What I Am). Derby WIN! That's 8 points in her first two trials!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

counciloak said:


> Way to go Kip Kemp and Edie! (Primrose's What I Am). Derby WIN! That's 8 points in her first two trials!


.
Way to go Kip. I notice Edie's Mom tore up the Derby big time.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

counciloak said:


> Way to go Kip Kemp and Edie! (Primrose's What I Am). Derby WIN! That's 8 points in her first two trials!


 thanks, i am realy proud of her, of all the dogs i a have had, and i loved them all, she is mine and karens "baby girl". i was so proud of her until late this afternoon when it took 13 five gallon buckets of dirt to fill the holes she had dug catching moles.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Way to go Kippy and Karen!!


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

I heard Ryan Brasseaux won with Albert.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

kip said:


> thanks, i am realy proud of her, of all the dogs i a have had, and i loved them all, she is mine and karens "baby girl". i was so proud of her until late this afternoon when it took 13 five gallon buckets of dirt to fill the holes she had dug catching moles.


Hey, maybe that's a new training secret. Think of the dvd possibilities.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Derby:
1. Sletten (Edie)
2. Sletten (Doc)
3. Steve O'Connell (not sure which dog)
4. Bettye Brawley (Windy)
RJ: Ida Richards (Tax)

Q: first and second series complete. 14 back. 1, 7-10, 14, 17-19, 26-30. Water blind commences in the morning. 

Am: 19 back to third. Not sure of exact callbacks as I left to go help another stake. 

Open: I heard Ryan won it. Also Larry Anderson and Gator got 4th. Not sure of other placements.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

KNorman said:


> Open: I heard Ryan won it. Also Larry Anderson and Gator got 4th. Not sure of other placements.


2. Dealer/ Milligan 
3. Boo/ Milligan 


Congrats to all!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all !!!Many thanks to Judges and birdboys !!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Team Milligan, Mike and Steve. 
Congrats to Ryan on the win.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats don and betty, great weekend for primrose. love to see blue's babies doing good.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Hey, maybe that's a new training secret. Think of the dvd possibilities.


i hope fly doesnt pick the habbit up. im thinking that long gold hair will be harder to clean.


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Way to go, Bettye and Wendy!!! Agh! That's wonderful!!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O\David Aul DVM, H\Paul Sletten & Magic Trick’s Delbert “Doc” for earning the 2nd in the Derby at The South Louisiana RC on Fri. 2\22\13. Doc has 8pts in three trials. Way to Go Pine Edge!


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone have the call backs for the 4th at the Q?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

11 called back to the fourth in the Q. Four dogs picked it up clean.

Smith won with Cheif.
I believe Milligan took second and Brasseaux got third.


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks...my dog Cajun got a JAM


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS TO JIM SCARBOROUGH and GUS ON THEIR AMATEUR WIN!!!!!
Hard work really does pay off. (Proud to be one of your villagers).

Mark


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

*Congratulations to Jim and Gus*

Way to go! Long overdue but for his injury. It was a long road back. What a dog!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats Jim and Gus! Good work!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

What he ^ said


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Ken Barton said:


> Way to go! Long overdue but for his injury. It was a long road back. What a dog!


Way to go Jim and Gus!!!!!!


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats to Jim and Gus !!! Great comeback story !!!


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome!Great job Jim and Gus!


----------

